# Great "new?" Target?



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

While at the ECST, I saw some Aluminum Beer Bottles that I believe Rayshot or Nathan had brought with them. WOW! These things are awesome! Regular soda and beer cans last a couple of shots,these things?- They lasted the whole Tournament! They were getting bombed from everyone. You get the satisfaction of a hit and that metallic sound but don't have to put any new cans up for days! I may have to start drinking! Check em out guys! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

They do look pretty great!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's them HR! They were cool Bud! I was shooting next to MJ and Jim Harris at those cans and they were laying down at the bottom of the backstop probably about 80 to 100 feet away. Jimmy and Mj were banging them man! I felt good hitting one every third or fourth shot,these guys were hitting almost every time! Drink up!!!! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Drink up!!!! Flatband


Oh ok, if you insist


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those bottle/can/whatevers were great! They're light and strong so they go "CLANG" when you hit them and fly all around if suspended on a long string like the one Gary is talking about.
Jim and I were playing an informal game of "hit it so the other guy can't"


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah Gary, last summer I was asking around the beer/liquor stores so I could make my own DIY camping stove made from the aluminum bottles. Then I realized how durable they are for shooting at. I kept my eyes open all summer and fall hoping some stores would get the ones that didn't sell out for the summer. And one day I do my routine check of the beer Isle in the Kroger supermarket, BINGO, aluminum can Budweisers. The challenge was having to empty them so we could use them to shoot. Thankfully i found them in advance to have them ready for my fellow shooters.

What I do for the love of slingshots and my fellow enthusiasts!!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Yeah Gary, last summer I was asking around the beer/liquor stores so I could make my own DIY camping stove made from the aluminum bottles. Then I realized how durable they are for shooting at. I kept my eyes open all summer and fall hoping some stores would get the ones that didn't sell out for the summer. And one day I do my routine check of the beer Isle in the Kroger supermarket, BINGO, aluminum can Budweisers. The challenge was having to empty them so we could use them to shoot. Thankfully i found them in advance to have them ready for my fellow shooters.
> 
> What I do for the love of slingshots and my fellow enthusiasts!!


The best cans for those are the Heineken keg cans! Those stoves work great!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I asked my drinking friends if they could save them for me. They all said "a tough task Gary but we will give it our best shot"!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good tip. I will be giving it a try.No more bottles.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If anybody needs any help with the 'production' of these targets, feel free to send them to me and I'll do my best to turn them into a usable target for you


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a very generous offer.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Why did I know HR would say that? I think there is a very,very slight possibility that HR may have a kind of fondness for an alcohol based beverage named BEER!!!!!!! WHATCHYATINK?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't ya get radical ricochets?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Knoll said:


> Don't ya get radical ricochets?


Only when your head bounces off the coffee table from trying to make too many aluminum bottles ready to use at one time.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Don't ya get radical ricochets?


Only when your head bounces off the coffee table from trying to make too many aluminum bottles ready to use at one time.
[/quote]















Knoll- they're soft enough to deform when hit (at least with heavier ammo) and tough enough not to puncture.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep I have shot at those before! I like them. I think i posted about it a while back ... but not sure.


----------

